# single seeds



## lovbnstoned (Dec 6, 2014)

i have got a lot of good deals threw them


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2014)

I like them too. Are you talking www.singleseedcentre.com?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 7, 2014)

yes i am,, they out do attitude a lots of times


----------

